# Giro helmet pads = garbage



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

*Giro helmet pads = garbage. Throw-away helmet.*

I did one ride with my new Montaro helmet and washed the pads last night, and they started coming apart. One wash?! Is Giro serious? I even put them inside a small garment bag, and to my surprise the lining is coming apart at several places in the brow pad. After only ONE wash! The Montaro is not a cheap helmet either, which adds insult to injury.

Bottom line, Giro helmet pads suck so think twice about buying one of their helmets.


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

The pads in my Switchblade delaminated instantly and the shop gave me another set which also delaminated within a couple uses. No replacements came and I reminded the shop a couple times. Pretty weak.


----------



## Dexter-01 (Sep 30, 2016)

I didn't know helmet pads were machine washable. Looks like the Giro ones aren't.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

Dexter-01 said:


> I didn't know helmet pads were machine washable. Looks like the Giro ones aren't.


I've been washing the pads of my Smith Forefront pretty regularly for well over a year, and nothing happens to them. I also have washed the pads on my old Troy Lee A1 the same way and they eventually starting delaminating but not after the very first wash. The Giro pads look and feel cheap, plain and simple. I've been trying out a lot of helmets recently and you can tell almost right away the difference between who put some effort into the pads and those who didn't.


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

yep, the forehead pads of my giro montaro opened up at both ends after a month of use. not to the point of being unusable, but nothing that a minor stitching can't fix.

but then again, giro should have made sure it's well made given their price point.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

I've had the same issue with my Montaro. It's annoying but it can be fixed by stitching or glueing back together. I also run mine under water instead of using the washing machine. 

I agree at this price point it's pretty lame to have this issue though.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

hhmmm


I have different giro helmets but never remove pads. I just rinse with scalding water from a sink sprayer and let air dry. never stink, feels clean next ride....

I guess I never removed pads because they do peel part with
a bit of light work on them. past experience is: leave them alone
and just rinse with hot water


----------



## SCTerp (Aug 9, 2017)

Same exact issue with my Montaro. Quite frustrating actually. And Giro just points you in the direction of buying a new set when contacted.

I sweat badly so I need to be able wash my pads. I actually now use a Sweatbuster with pads for the rear of the helmet from an extra set I had for an old Bell helmet. 

But I do agree, a helmet that costs this much should have higher quality pads.


----------



## HotHead (Feb 24, 2015)

I emailed them about this. (I only hand wash/rinse) They didn't hesitate to send me the new style for free. It's one piece unlike the original one you received in the helmet. My email was nice. They didn't point me in the direction of buying a new set. just sayin'... ??


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

Had the same issue on my Montaro. Pads splitting apart after maybe a month of use. Only ever hand washed in a sink (just rinsed and let air dry.)

Emailed Giro and they didn't hesitate to send me a new set. Which did the same thing.

Loved the pads (and helmet) otherwise. Those things soaked up sweat like no tomorrow even in the middle of Phoenix summer temps, but for $150 (REI) the pads falling apart just don't cut it. Ended up moving on to a Specialized Ambush Comp and saving $30 vs. the Montaro.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

Well this helmet didn't even make it two years. The adjustment knob in the fitment system broke off rendering the helmet unusable. I bought a replacement but not only does the replacement not come with velcro for the liner pads, but in trying to take the old fitment system off the plastic rivets failed and even the MIPS liner tore. Now I know why you can find these helmets at discount all over the web, because they're essentially throw-aways. I did have this two years but it shared duty with 2 other helmets so it's not like it has a ton of miles on it. I've had a TLD A1 and Smith Forefront for longer and they're still going strong.


----------



## raaden03 (Nov 6, 2017)

Had the same problem with my Switchblade pads. Won't buy again.


----------



## justwan naride (Oct 13, 2008)

The pads of my Giro Feature also failed pretty soon. They do tend to peel off very easily. I prolong their usable life by stitching them. Current set is long due to be replaced though. 

So yes, quality should have been better, I mean they don't expect people to never wash their sweaty helmet pads, right?


----------



## ToYZiLLa (Feb 4, 2019)

The pads on my Montaro started coming apart after only a couple of rides as well before washing.


----------



## TheHeez (Apr 1, 2018)

Have had my Montaro for about two years. Only issue I’ve had is one of the visor screws loosens. Otherwise it’s been flawless. It pays to be a disgusting human, I think I’ve washed my pads once.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

I threw my Montaro in the garbage and replaced it with a Leatt DBX 3.0 and don't miss it at all. Now I've got a bunch of extra pads that I have no use for.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

No problems with my Phase, Air Attack, or Chronicle.
Apart from the visor being to long on the Chronicle.


----------



## ToYZiLLa (Feb 4, 2019)

matadorCE said:


> I threw my Montaro in the garbage and replaced it with a Leatt DBX 3.0 and don't miss it at all. Now I've got a bunch of extra pads that I have no use for.


I'll take them!


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

ToYZiLLa said:


> I'll take them!


Throw a few bucks my way for shipping and they're all yours. I've got a couple of sets plus the light/camera mount I never used and even some spare visor bolts.


----------



## ToYZiLLa (Feb 4, 2019)

matadorCE said:


> Throw a few bucks my way for shipping and they're all yours. I've got a couple of sets plus the light/camera mount I never used and even some spare visor bolts.


Sounds good! Just let me know how!


----------

